

New fully automated restaurant w/o waiters - chris_l
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7335351.stm

======
sethg
Not so new: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automat>

~~~
chris_l
But that seems to be for prepared snacks, whereas the one in the article is a
full restaurant?

